# Fancy Camps at Burning Man



## Dmac

what do you think of this aspect of the Burning Man experience? the article is long so i just put the link. Nice pics, at any rate.

http://www.businessinsider.com/burning-man-fancy-celebrity-camp-2015-9

*Here's what the inside of a 'fancy celebrity camp' at Burning Man looks like*

*




*
There are many different ways to do Burning Man. While wealthy tech titans like Elon Musk, Sergey Brin, and Mark Zuckerberg
erect fancy luxury camps in advance, many others arrive to the playa with no plan and pitch their tents where they find space.

But "fancy camps," as they're called, have become more prevalent in recent years.

One camp this year was especially buzzed about because of its celebrity clientele that included many models and actress Susan Sarandon. Despite perks like a private chef, the glamorous campers still had to use an outhouse.

Check out one fancy camp at this year's Burning Man...

*While most camps at Burning Man are a random mix of tents, yurts, and RVs....*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

*With living room-like gathering tents like this...*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

*There's also the occasional "fancy camps" that offer incredible communal areas.*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

*This camp had a check-in desk for any visitors and a working ceramic fountain.*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

*Chandeliers hung from the ceiling and gorgeous rugs littered the ground. It was the least dusty environment I saw all weekend.*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

*You even entered through a foyer area.*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

*The camp was a favorite for celebrities like model Suki Waterhouse.*





*[paste:font size="4"]Suki, along with the other campers, ate food prepared by a chef in a truck devoted to cooking. The food was presented buffet style and one black tie dinner included whole pigs and lobsters.*
*
*
*[/paste:font]



Susan Sarandon also stayed in the camp.

*




*[paste:font size="4"]Celebrities and commoners alike stayed in rows of tents.*
*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

Sarandon posted a crazy photo of the tents in different weather conditions.

*
*[/paste:font]



It was a solid set up.




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

This photo is from inside the tent. They were pretty bare, with just cots for sleeping and full length mirrors.

*




*[paste:font size="4"]Toilets and showers were communal and located outside.*
*




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

But instead of your average porta pottie, these toilets were made of solid silver.




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

Outside the camp, there was a giant chess board.




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

And a nearby "Pussycat Lounge" for partying.




Aly Weisman/Business Insider

Sarandon posted from inside the lounge: "Friend dancing with the gypsy musicians in Pussycat Lounge at Burningman."

*
*[/paste:font]



She also posted this photo of the bar.

*




*[paste:font size="4"]Sarandon pretty much won Burning Man.*
*
*
*[/paste:font]



"Post-burn decompression is off to a great start. Thanks @SurfAir for the ride home!" she posted on Wednesday.




Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/burning-man-fancy-celebrity-camp-2015-9#ixzz3lMRgfJta*


----------



## Matt Derrick

well, i tried to copy and paste the article but it uses a bunch of instagram photos that i don't feel like dealing with right now.

as for the article itself, can someone help me pinpoint why i feel like burning man loses all credibility once celebrities start having lobster buffets there?


----------



## Odin

Matt Derrick said:


> as for the article itself, can someone help me pinpoint why i feel like burning man loses all credibility once celebrities start having lobster buffets there?



Perhaps because when the a wealthy affluent individual sets up camp there might be confilicts with some of the principles of the event. 

This becomes more TRUE... As the individuals/celebrities/whoever... create camps that are exclusive and also extravagant... they flaunt they're wealth.

I dunno. Never been to a burning man... or huge public events for some years.

I guess... I looked it up and you can look to these as a guide.

*The 10 Principles of Burning Man*


Burning Man co-founder Larry Harvey wrote the Ten Principles in 2004 as guidelines for the newly-formed Regional Network. They were crafted not as a dictate of how people should be and act, but as a reflection of the community’s ethos and culture as it had organically developed since the event’s inception.

*Radical Inclusion* (ODIN/This first principle must be followed yet leaves room for subversion... and perhaps that is something people may feel when an event like burning man is *commandeered *)

Anyone may be a part of Burning Man. We welcome and respect the stranger. No prerequisites exist for participation in our community.

*Gifting*
Burning Man is devoted to acts of gift giving. The value of a gift is unconditional. Gifting does not contemplate a return or an exchange for something of equal value.

*Decommodification*
In order to preserve the spirit of gifting, our community seeks to create social environments that are unmediated by commercial sponsorships, transactions, or advertising. We stand ready to protect our culture from such exploitation. We resist the substitution of consumption for participatory experience.

*Radical Self-reliance*
Burning Man encourages the individual to discover, exercise and rely on his or her inner resources.

*Radical Self-expression*
Radical self-expression arises from the unique gifts of the individual. No one other than the individual or a collaborating group can determine its content. It is offered as a gift to others. In this spirit, the giver should respect the rights and liberties of the recipient.

*Communal Effort*
Our community values creative cooperation and collaboration. We strive to produce, promote and protect social networks, public spaces, works of art, and methods of communication that support such interaction.

*Civic Responsibility*
We value civil society. Community members who organize events should assume responsibility for public welfare and endeavor to communicate civic responsibilities to participants. They must also assume responsibility for conducting events in accordance with local, state and federal laws.

*Leaving No Trace*
Our community respects the environment. We are committed to leaving no physical trace of our activities wherever we gather. We clean up after ourselves and endeavor, whenever possible, to leave such places in a better state than when we found them.

*Participation*
Our community is committed to a radically participatory ethic. We believe that transformative change, whether in the individual or in society, can occur only through the medium of deeply personal participation. We achieve being through doing. Everyone is invited to work. Everyone is invited to play. We make the world real through actions that open the heart.

*Immediacy*
Immediate experience is, in many ways, the most important touchstone of value in our culture. We seek to overcome barriers that stand between us and a recognition of our inner selves, the reality of those around us, participation in society, and contact with a natural world exceeding human powers. No idea can substitute for this experience.


----------



## Kim Chee

Odin said:


> *Radical Inclusion: *Anyone may be a part of Burning Man. We welcome and respect the stranger. No prerequisites exist for participation in our community.



But, I thought there is an admission fee?

If so, that means you need money to participate and money is not inclusive, it is exclusive. 

Burning Man's principles don't seem so principled if they are hypocritical.


----------

